# Full HD LCD below 40"



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Is there a particular reason why it's difficult to find an affordable full HD LCD television below 40"?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

theres a lot around 32" 

I have a panasonic 32" - trouble is at that size the difference is only slightly noticeable 

or do you mean something different 
full HD LCD
and whats affordable to you mean ?

our kit is normally more expensive in UK- but we have a few for £239-300
Large Screen TVs (32" and over) - Cheap Large Screen TVs (32" and over) Deals | Currys


usually full HD - means theres an inbuilt HD tuner 
HD ready - means HD devices can be connected to it 

unless the market has changed a lot recently - i dont know your market - only UK


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typical sizes are 32", 37", 42", 50"

Screen type will depend upon usage. 

And as noted, in a "TV" viewing environment, the difference between 720P and 1080P is negligible on screens 40" and below.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

By "Full HD" I mean 1080p and by affordable I mean no more than $300 CDN.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Insignia 39" 1080p 60Hz LCD HDTV (NS-39L240A13) : 30" - 39" LCD TVs - Best Buy Canada

a couple on bestbuy under $300 - they quote 1080P - not sure if that is HD ready or Full - as I say Full HD usually means theres a HD tuner integrated and in UK 1080i is the best thats broadcast and to get 1080p requires a bluray 
but not an expert on canada


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

etaf said:


> Insignia 39" 1080p 60Hz LCD HDTV (NS-39L240A13) : 30" - 39" LCD TVs - Best Buy Canada
> 
> a couple on bestbuy under $300 - they quote 1080P - not sure if that is HD ready or Full - as I say Full HD usually means theres a HD tuner integrated and in UK 1080i is the best thats broadcast and to get 1080p requires a bluray
> but not an expert on canada


Great find! I don't know how I missed that while searching on Best Buy the other day. Thank you.


----------

